# How and why are FSU still No. 1?



## Old Dead River (Oct 5, 2014)

My answer: because they won last year.

But really who have they beaten? a Clemson team that already lost to UGA. Oklahoma State team that graduated and sent a ton of kids to the pros.

I'm not saying FSU aren't a good team but where is the strength of schedule factor in tallying these rankings. Seems like a dog and pony show to me.

In my humble opinion, the winner of the Auburn/Miss. State should be Number 1 in the country outright. If it's Auburn, they will have two ranked sec wins (one a top ten) and a defeat of a ranked KSU team on the road.

If it's State they will have defeated three consecutive top 10 sec teams.

No offense to Ole Miss but they're going to have to beat some other ranked sec teams before I put them in the same breath with State and Auburn.

No offense to the FSU homers on here I just don't see their strength of schedule holding a candle to what's going on in the SEC West this year. From what I understand, Notre Dame is the only game they have a chance to lose. State has Auburn, Bama, and Ole Miss - the latter two away.  Auburn has the last two plus A&M. Apples and oranges, night and day.

p.s. close friend of mine is an FSU guy, he agreed with me, they're ranked so highly because of last year


----------



## Jetjockey (Oct 5, 2014)

SOS means squat until you get down to the end of the season.  Until someone beats FSU, they are #1.  Why should they be ranked behind the team they beat last year in the NC game?


----------



## Amoo (Oct 5, 2014)

Nobody cares who is ranked #1 anymore because it doesn't matter, it's who's ranked #4 and #5 that matter.


----------



## tcward (Oct 5, 2014)

Simple, they haven't lost....go figure.


----------



## southGAlefty (Oct 5, 2014)

Who won the Auburn/Miss State game anyway? 













Oh wait they haven't played yet. When are you SEC goobers gonna learn that it doesn't matter who you're GONNA play it's who you've already played and beat. Are you telling me 21 wins in a row, that including 2 conference championships, an Orange Bowl win, and a National Championship win over your beloved SEC champion...THEN going 5-0 to start the season with wins over 2 ranked teams included in that doesn't warrant a #1 ranking? How is this thread even relevant? You guys really are something!


----------



## Throwback (Oct 5, 2014)

FSU is where they should be


T


----------



## Throwback (Oct 5, 2014)

FSU is where they should be


T


----------



## ClemsonRangers (Oct 5, 2014)

their offense looks unbeatable


----------



## Madsnooker (Oct 5, 2014)

tcward said:


> Simple, they haven't lost....go figure.



I agree. I understand the point of the OP but FSU is the reigning NC and until they lose, should stay number 1 regardless of schedule.


----------



## Old Dead River (Oct 5, 2014)

Madsnooker said:


> I agree. I understand the point of the OP but FSU is the reigning NC and until they lose, should stay number 1 regardless of schedule.



they looked wobbly against some mediocre opponents already this year.

@ goober - I seriously doubt they will be repeating this year.

their offense looks unbeatable against a schedule that is substantially weaker than any SEC west team.

it kinda reminds me of Notre Dame being in the title game that year against Bama. The two best teams were in the sec title game that year (bama & uga)

say what you will in football it's a lot easier to run the table when you play football in a basketball conference like the ACC. I think you pious FSU, Miami fans out there know that. SEC west has how many top ten teams? How many in the top 25? And they all have to play each other. There's no comparison.


----------



## Old Dead River (Oct 5, 2014)

@ goober - State and Auburn are the most dominant teams in the sec thus far. the game is heavily anticipated. In many respects the result yields the de facto SEC west leader. Particularly should Ole Miss struggle with a&m, which is possible if not likely.

I bet Arkansas could be ACC Champion this year, yes really!


----------



## southGAlefty (Oct 5, 2014)

All I hear is "blah blah blah...SEC...blah blah, Winston...blah..thug...SEC...blah blah"


----------



## Old Dead River (Oct 5, 2014)

southGAlefty said:


> All I hear is "blah blah blah...SEC...blah blah, Winston...blah..thug...SEC...blah blah"



here's something that reinforces what I've just been talking about, the new ap poll for week 7, mull this over

State & Ole Miss tied for Third.


AP Top 25 
RK TEAM RECORD PTS 
1 Florida State (35) 5-0 1461 
2 Auburn (23) 5-0 1459 
3 Mississippi State (2) 5-0 1320 
3 Ole Miss 5-0 1320 
5 Baylor 5-0 1258 
6 Notre Dame 5-0 1186 
7 Alabama 4-1 1060 
8 Michigan State 4-1 981 
9 TCU 4-0 979 
10 Arizona 5-0 951 
11 Oklahoma 4-1 904 
12 Oregon 4-1 888 
13 Georgia 4-1 854 
14 Texas A&M 5-1 731 
15 Ohio State 4-1 534 
16 Oklahoma State 4-1 527 
17 Kansas State 4-1 486 
18 UCLA 4-1 460 
19 East Carolina 4-1 344 
20 Arizona State 4-1 325 
21 Nebraska 5-1 283 
22 Georgia Tech 5-0 235 
23 Missouri 4-1 212 
24 Utah 4-1 206 
25 Stanford 3-2 143 


Dropped from rankings: LSU 15, USC 16, Wisconsin 17, BYU 18
Others receiving votes: Clemson 92, Marshall 78, USC 61, Louisville 36, LSU 35, BYU 26, West Virginia 18, Arkansas 14, Wisconsin 7, California 6, Penn State 5, Rutgers 4, Kentucky 4, North Dakota State 3, Minnesota 2, South Carolina 1, Virginia 1


----------



## Mako22 (Oct 5, 2014)

I don't think FSU is really the #1 team at this time but I don't think the SEC has a team that is either!


----------



## southGAlefty (Oct 5, 2014)

Mull this over...it's been almost a year since Alabama beat a ranked team but they lose and don't fall out of the top 10 because SEC. Ole Miss and Miss State might be for real this year but they haven't been for real in a looooong time, maybe longer than Georgia which is saying something. They both had some big wins but I don't put as much stock in beating Bama because I don't own a pair of SEC goggles. Same goes for Texas A&M/Miss State game. Beat Auburn next week and I'll have a more favorable opinion.


----------



## southGAlefty (Oct 5, 2014)

And for the record I don't know that FSU is the best team in the country either but I don't see anybody in the SEC that deserves it any more than FSU right now


----------



## Jetjockey (Oct 5, 2014)

AND there's the BIAS!!!  How is it that Oregon drops 3 times as many spots as Bama?


----------



## bullgator (Oct 5, 2014)

Five games into the season it does't really matter who's #1, let'em play the games a few more weeks. That said, it certainly seems like the deck has been shuffled. Bama is good but not as dominate as in recent years. FSU may not be as complete a team as last year. Auburn seems like the one to watch but then again there's still a lot of regular season left. Ok, Oregon, Mich St, and Baylor are still scary.

As far as the annual SEC debate goes, we still represent 28% of the top 25. That's after LSU and USCe drop out, both losing to other SEC teams. Otherwise we have over 1/3. How deep are other conferences?


----------



## bullgator (Oct 5, 2014)

Jetjockey said:


> AND there's the BIAS!!!  How is it that Oregon drops 3 times as many spots as Bama?



Cuz Bama lost to a higher ranked team?


----------



## SpotandStalk (Oct 5, 2014)

First off congrats to the Mississippi teams for winning yesterday. That was the biggest day in the history of Mississippi football.

FSU is ranked at #1 because they haven't lost. The Miss St win over LSU lost some of its luster after Au took em to the woodshed last night so as of right now y'all have 1 impressive win at home.

The rankings do not matter just win out and make the playoff.


----------



## Georgia Hard Hunter (Oct 5, 2014)

Old Dead River said:


> My answer: because they won last year.
> 
> But really who have they beaten? a Clemson team that already lost to UGA. Oklahoma State team that graduated and sent a ton of kids to the pros.
> 
> ...



ODR either you are a huge Homer that doesnt care about the facts or you aren't too smart about how the ranking process works. You have 2 good wins over top 10 teams but you don't get to rely on that if the teams keep losing. LSU was embarrassed by Auburn for their 2nd lose and dropped completely out of the top 25 this hurts the quality of your win. If we to beat Texas A&M next week this also hurts the quality of your win and effects your ranking. Same if Bama loses next week then our victory doesnt mean as much and our ranking could suffer.
All of this is really moot because all you have to do is beat Auburn next week and you'll deserve everything you get. AS for us with the exception of Auburn and the Egg Bowl which will be battles the rest of our games are winnable (not predicting wins just the fact that I feel we are better than they are but sometimes the best team gets beat)


----------



## BobSacamano (Oct 5, 2014)

they haven't lost. Simple.  But i think thats already been said. It matters NOT at all in the first week of October. Take care of your own business. Win out and it won't matter. You'll make it to the final 4. And then you can prove it on the field.


----------



## Jetjockey (Oct 5, 2014)

bullgator said:


> Cuz Bama lost to a higher ranked team?



They both lost to teams currently in the Top 10.  Alabama will easily be back in the top 4 if they win out, so will MSU, Baylor, FSU, and several other teams.  Oregon has to pray the right teams lose to make it back to the top 4.


----------



## Georgia Hard Hunter (Oct 5, 2014)

As far as Fla St being #1 they were ranked #1 preseason because they won it last year and most of the important parts from that team came back this year. I don't think they will repeat last year but I dont see anybody from the ACC beating them. So if they keep winning by any thing better than just getting by they will remain #1


----------



## flowingwell (Oct 5, 2014)

As the greatest of all time (nature boy Ric Flair) says, "to be the man, you gotta beat the man"!  Noles are on top until someone takes it.


----------



## greene_dawg (Oct 5, 2014)

Jetjockey said:


> AND there's the BIAS!!!  How is it that Oregon drops 3 times as many spots as Bama?



Oregon got beat at home by an unranked team. Bama lost on the road to a top 10 team.


----------



## alphachief (Oct 5, 2014)

Can someone please get all the SEC homers to read and respond to this thread...so we don't need a tenth post to beat this old dead horse again?  Old Dead River must have missed the last 5 weeks of posts.


----------



## Throwback (Oct 5, 2014)

bullgator said:


> Cuz Bama lost to a higher ranked team?



You're wasting your time


T


----------



## bullgator (Oct 5, 2014)

Throwback said:


> You're wasting your time
> 
> 
> T



Got it!.......

Thanks


----------



## Old Dead River (Oct 5, 2014)

How many college grads do we have on this thread??

Auburn beating LSU did NOTHING to tarnish or detract from the significance of what State did at death valley  with respect to the rankings. At the time  of the state victory LSU were the #8 ranked team in the country, after the victory, State shot into the top 25. There were a lot of people poormouthing about it. Here again, State has catapulted from #12 to # 3. 

So where in that ascension is the de-legitimization of the LSU win??

Please tell me because I'd love to see it. Honestly, I didn't expect the voters to put Ole Miss or State so high but I'm delighted to see them in there over so many of the media favorites.

When you beat a ranked team, it matters what they're ranked when you beat them. Just as it mattered for Texas A&M. Are any of you foolish to say that A&M lost ranking on account of beating a horrendously overrated USC team. Texas A&M were in high cotton until they went to Starkville. The fact that USC turned out to be a mediocre team did not hurt their ascension in the least, it gave people like us something to argue about but nothing more.

Now this year, with the playoff committee may get into the historical narrative you're referring to- discuss the body of work. But everyone knows the AP poll is about what have you done for me lately. All the more reason why one loss big teams stand a better chance of getting to the top if they lose early and recover. Losing late is devastating.


----------



## southGAlefty (Oct 5, 2014)

Old Dead River said:


> My answer: because they won last year.
> 
> But really who have they beaten? a Clemson team that already lost to UGA. Oklahoma State team that graduated and sent a ton of kids to the pros.



?

Clemson was ranked when FSU beat them and OK State is ranked now with its only loss coming to FSU in the opener so why are you talking in circles? Your logic doesn't apply to FSU and its opponents?


----------



## southGAlefty (Oct 5, 2014)

Oh and I'm a college graduate, but what are you trying to say?


----------



## maker4life (Oct 5, 2014)

People are really over looking the obvious. The Mississippi schools winning isn't a sign of strength. It simply means the West really isn't the monster ESPN has made it out to be and in reality is down this year. Auburn will win it again and those magnolia schools will be back to their familiar positions.

That being said, I am one of those FSU homers and admittedly we don't have a "great" team either. But as long as we keep winning it'll all work out.


----------



## kmckinnie (Oct 5, 2014)

Nice topic  Can't wait to see how this season ends.


----------



## Old Dead River (Oct 5, 2014)

My logic is far from flawed. The poll is a week to week development. As for the college remark, that's a response to the Ross Barnett Confederate insinuating that I was stupid.

texas a&m ascended to #6 in the polls and remained there for three weeks due to most of the teams ahead of them not losing, continuing to win, and in my opinion narrowly escaping defeat from a decent Ark. team. Arkansas was not ranked at the time. Not from a post hoc depreciation of their opening South Carolina victory. Texas A&M didn't fall in the rankings until they went to Starkville and lost. Had they've defeated State they would've been top three. A lot of talking heads- Joey Galloway and Herbstiet both preemptively picked them as one of their foremost 4 team playoff pics.

UGA recovered from a rivalry loss in Columbia and remains nestled in the middle of the rankings @ #13 (previously #6) and are in the hunt for the sec east. they lost to a #24 South Carolina. Had South Carolina been unranked as they are now you can bet UGA would be on dire straits regarding the top 25.

South Carolina is now out of contention, but does that mean that UGA is a worse team than them just because they've been defeated by them. Not necessarily.

Oklahoma State was a much better team last year they lost a lot of talent.

Yeah maybe Florida State will be left standing at the end of the year. If Clemson, NC State, and Notre Dame were the biggest of my worries I'd be very happy. You've really gotta be sweating bullets over Miami, Virginia, and Boston College.

It's time to face the music FSU fans, yall just really don't play anybody. We've seen the last highly ranked Notre Dame team was like... come play in the SEC West, hoss. That'll give Jameis something to misbehave over


----------



## Jetjockey (Oct 5, 2014)

greene_dawg said:


> Oregon got beat at home by an unranked team. Bama lost on the road to a top 10 team.



Oregon got beat by the current #10 team in the country.  Bama got beat by the current #3.  But, just for grins.  Let's look at OU.  They got beat by #25 who is now #9, and they are still ahead of Oregon.  MSU is a 1 loss team as well, and they got BEAT handidly by Oregon, yet they are ranked higher.  Neither Bama, OU, or MSU have a win against a team currently ranked in the top 10, yet Oregon does.  So please, tell me again why Bama, OU, and even MSU are ranked higher than Oregon, when they haven't proven they can beat a currently ranked oponent.


----------



## southGAlefty (Oct 6, 2014)

Old Dead River said:


> My logic is far from flawed. The poll is a week to week development. As for the college remark, that's a response to the Ross Barnett Confederate insinuating that I was stupid.
> 
> texas a&m ascended to #6 in the polls and remained there for three weeks due to most of the teams ahead of them not losing, continuing to win, and in my opinion narrowly escaping defeat from a decent Ark. team. Arkansas was not ranked at the time. Not from a post hoc depreciation of their opening South Carolina victory. Texas A&M didn't fall in the rankings until they went to Starkville and lost. Had they've defeated State they would've been top three. A lot of talking heads- Joey Galloway and Herbstiet both preemptively picked them as one of their foremost 4 team playoff pics.
> 
> ...



So this is what happens when your team never wins anything ever and then all of a sudden has a little success. Funny! Sure hope the clock doesn't strike midnight on you Cinderella!

SEC SEC SEC!


----------



## BrotherBadger (Oct 6, 2014)

> When you beat a ranked team, it matters what they're ranked when you beat them.



I'm gonna have to disagree with this statement. At the end of the year, the commission will look at who beat who. If LSU would have gone undefeated after losing to Miss St, it would hold more weight than if LSU loses 6 games. If LSU isn't ranked at the end of the year, the win won't look as impressive to the committee as it would if they were ranked. Just because they were overranked at the time you played them is irrelevant at the end of the year.

Another hypothetical: Let's say that Southern Miss somehow were to become a ranked team at the end of this season. Are you saying that because they were unranked when you whupped on them, the game holds less meaning than if it was at the end of the year, when they were ranked? No, because you beat a team that proved over the course of the year to be a quality team. Just because you played them when they were under-ranked shouldn't be held against you.

Honestly, rankings are mostly irrelevant now anyways. Someone already said it in this thread: It doesn't matter who is ranked #1, it matters who is 4/5.




Old Dead River said:


> It's time to face the music FSU fans, yall just really don't play anybody. We've seen the last highly ranked Notre Dame team was like... come play in the SEC West, hoss. That'll give Jameis something to misbehave over



Yea, you can't really play the FSU = ND card, when the last time FSU played an SEC team, they won the National Title.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Oct 6, 2014)

BrotherBadger said:


> I'm gonna have to disagree with this statement. At the end of the year, the commission will look at who beat who. If LSU would have gone undefeated after losing to Miss St, it would hold more weight than if LSU loses 6 games. If LSU isn't ranked at the end of the year, the win won't look as impressive to the committee as it would if they were ranked. Just because they were overranked at the time you played them is irrelevant at the end of the year.
> 
> Another hypothetical: Let's say that Southern Miss somehow were to become a ranked team at the end of this season. Are you saying that because they were unranked when you whupped on them, the game holds less meaning than if it was at the end of the year, when they were ranked? No, because you beat a team that proved over the course of the year to be a quality team. Just because you played them when they were under-ranked shouldn't be held against you.
> 
> ...





You have to forgive the Mississippi State fans, they're new to this whole rankings thing.


----------



## fish hawk (Oct 6, 2014)

The way FSU seems to struggle early in games I don't see Notre Dame as being a pushover for FSU this year.
The beat Stanford in the rain Sat. and showed a lot of grit by coming back to win the game........Like them or not there better this year and have a real shot at beating the Noles.........Another Saturday like the one we just had?
Maybe.
I put the Noles on upset alert!!!And Auburn.


----------



## southGAlefty (Oct 6, 2014)

Notre Dame will definitely be a test for FSU. Magnify that x10 if the Noles continue to start slow like they have so far. Truth is FSU most likely loses to ND if they don't come out swinging from the start.


----------



## Rebel Yell (Oct 6, 2014)

Old Dead River said:


> How many college grads do we have on this thread??



How many Miss State graduates do we have?



> Auburn beating LSU did NOTHING to tarnish or detract from the significance of what State did at death valley  with respect to the rankings. At the time  of the state victory LSU were the #8 ranked team in the country, after the victory, State shot into the top 25. There were a lot of people poormouthing about it. Here again, State has catapulted from #12 to # 3.
> 
> So where in that ascension is the de-legitimization of the LSU win??



....and this is where you lose.


----------



## rex upshaw (Oct 6, 2014)

Jetjockey said:


> Oregon got beat by the current #10 team in the country.  Bama got beat by the current #3.  But, just for grins.  Let's look at OU.  They got beat by #25 who is now #9, and they are still ahead of Oregon.  MSU is a 1 loss team as well, and they got BEAT handidly by Oregon, yet they are ranked higher.  Neither Bama, OU, or MSU have a win against a team currently ranked in the top 10, yet Oregon does.  So please, tell me again why Bama, OU, and even MSU are ranked higher than Oregon, when they haven't proven they can beat a currently ranked oponent.



Arizona was UNRANKED when they beat Oregon.


----------



## Rebel Yell (Oct 6, 2014)

rex upshaw said:


> Arizona was UNRANKED when they beat Oregon.



And there is the flaw in the rankings.  Arizona goes from unranked to top ten with one win.

That's how aTm became a quality win.  Opening day win over a USCe team that anyone with two eyes knew was the worst top ten team in a long time.

aTm gets inflated, then when they lose to Miss State, Miss State gets inflated.  

It's a domino effect.  The AP is the media and our media is nothing but knee jerk reactions and live in the moment without the ability to step back and look at the big picture.


----------



## Jetjockey (Oct 6, 2014)

rex upshaw said:


> Arizona was UNRANKED when they beat Oregon.



So? Arizona is currently 5-0 and ranked #10. Are you sayin Bama's loss is a better loss then Oregons?  Well what about wins, aren't those MORE important?  How many ranked teams has Bama beat?  How many top 10 teams has Bama beat.  Bama hasnt proven anything, Oregon has.  Oregon is 1-1 against current top 10 teams.  Bama is 0-1 against current top 10 teams.  The only reason Oregon dropped 3 times as many spots is because of bias.  It's what guaranteed an SEC team played in the previous BCS NC, and now the playoffs.  If the recent poll didn't make that blatently obvious, then you have your head in the sand.


----------



## rex upshaw (Oct 6, 2014)

Do the coaches suffer from this same bias?  They have Oregon at 11, Arizona at 13 and Bama at 7.


----------



## Madsnooker (Oct 6, 2014)

Jetjockey said:


> Oregon got beat by the current #10 team in the country.  Bama got beat by the current #3.  But, just for grins.  Let's look at OU.  They got beat by #25 who is now #9, and they are still ahead of Oregon.  MSU is a 1 loss team as well, and they got BEAT handidly by Oregon, yet they are ranked higher.  Neither Bama, OU, or MSU have a win against a team currently ranked in the top 10, yet Oregon does.  So please, tell me again why Bama, OU, and even MSU are ranked higher than Oregon, when they haven't proven they can beat a currently ranked oponent.



Well, is it a first, I can't argue with anything you just said.

And you sec wack jobs are at it again, you can't have it both ways??? You guys have ALWAYS argued its the end of the year rankings that mater, NOT when they play. I have heard that used against OSU for the last 15 yrs here. You guys are arguing Oregon lost to an unranked team, yet they are ranked #10 as the rankings are correcting the preseason bias. I have watched most of the games and the SEC west is on a make believe power play. Bama has issues on defense (was made obvious the first game of the season), LSU sucks, A&M was way overhyped after beating USCe that sucks, Arkansas please, Auburn looks great against SEC west but should have lost to KST ( I guess people forgot that game) and on and on. My opinion can obviously change as the season goes on but like I said, The west is overhyped way to much by what I ACTUALLY see on the field.

I do applaud both Miss schools for being undefeated and playing well!!! Nice surprise and great for their fans.


----------



## Jetjockey (Oct 6, 2014)

Rebel Yell said:


> And there is the flaw in the rankings.  Arizona goes from unranked to top ten with one win.
> 
> That's how aTm became a quality win.  Opening day win over a USCe team that anyone with two eyes knew was the worst top ten team in a long time.
> 
> ...



The problem is that SEC teams get ranked so high to begin with, it artificially inflates their rankings.  Last week everyone was sayin how great the SEC west was. Almost everyone was ranked in the top 10.  Does anyone really believe that anymore?  Can you imagine a 4-0 SEC team that wasn't ranked in the top 25, yet Arizona was, and they didn't sniff the top 25.  Heck, washington is 4-1 with their 1 loss coming from a pretty good Stanford team.  They aren't even coming close to sniffing the top 25.  Yet UGA losses to USCe, who absolutely sucks, and they are a top 15 team with the exact same record.  It's a joke!  Missouri and Washington both have the same record.  Washington's 1 loss was to Stanford, who is currently in the top 25, and Missouri lost to Indiana, who just got blown out by Maryland two weeks ago.  Someone please tell me why Missouri, who lost to unranked Indiana, who sucks, is ranked higher then UW, who lost to Stanford in a very close game.  Btw.  Don't try to use the same arguemet when you defended Bama's loss, because it blows that argument out of the water.


----------



## Jetjockey (Oct 6, 2014)

rex upshaw said:


> Do the coaches suffer from this same bias?  They have Oregon at 11, Arizona at 13 and Bama at 7.



Absolutely.  Becuse the coaches, like us, listened to the Preseason hype.  Last week, I too thought the SEC West looked great, even though I watched Auburn beat KSU in a game they should have lost, Bama struggle against a WVU, and LSU struggle against a pretty bad Wisconsin team.  I too started to somewhat believe the hype.  But last weekend brought me back down to reality.  A&M is the same old A&M that aged in the Big-12.  They have no defense and a pretty good offense.  They are the same team that couldn't win he shoot outs in the Big-12.


----------



## rex upshaw (Oct 6, 2014)

Snook, there isn't a clear #1.  OSU was ranked in the top 10 when they lost to an unranked Virginia Tech team, which clearly isn't a good team.  This preseason bias you speak of also pertains to OSU, Oregon too.


----------



## rex upshaw (Oct 6, 2014)

Jetjockey said:


> Absolutely.  Becuse the coaches, like us, listened to the Preseason hype.  Last week, I too thought the SEC West looked great, even though I watched Auburn beat KSU in a game they should have lost, Bama struggle against a WVU, and LSU struggle against a pretty bad Wisconsin team.  I too started to somewhat believe the hype.  But last weekend brought me back down to reality.  A&M is the same old A&M that aged in the Big-12.  They have no defense and a pretty good offense.  They are the same team that couldn't win he shoot outs in the Big-12.



 Spin it lefty, spin it.


----------



## Madsnooker (Oct 6, 2014)

Jetjockey said:


> Absolutely.  Becuse the coaches, like us, listened to the Preseason hype.  Last week, I too thought the SEC West looked great, even though I watched Auburn beat KSU in a game they should have lost, Bama struggle against a WVU, and LSU struggle against a pretty bad Wisconsin team.  I too started to somewhat believe the hype.  But last weekend brought me back down to reality.  A&M is the same old A&M that aged in the Big-12.  They have no defense and a pretty good offense.  They are the same team that couldn't win he shoot outs in the Big-12.



WOW, another reasonable post!!! Your on a roll today, don't let me down with one of those wacko posts you like to throw in about every third post you make!!!


----------



## Madsnooker (Oct 6, 2014)

rex upshaw said:


> Spin it lefty, spin it.



Actually, that was pretty sound reasoning if you not looking thru sec glasses. I know its hard for yall to take anything serious from him with all the crazy stuff he posts as well!


----------



## Madsnooker (Oct 6, 2014)

rex upshaw said:


> Snook, there isn't a clear #1.  OSU was ranked in the top 10 when they lost to an unranked Virginia Tech team, which clearly isn't a good team.  This preseason bias you speak of also pertains to OSU, Oregon too.



I never said it didn't. I said from the start, after Miller went down, there was no way we were #4. I didn't care though because it was obvious there were other imposters as well. I even said before Miller went down that we were not the #4 TEAM in the country. Offensively, yes, defensively no, just to much youth. What I said was, I expected to be in the top 4 by the end of the season. After Miller went down I relaxed and was ready to just watch the team grow and look for a monster year next year. 

With the events of this past weekend, and the unbelievable growth of Barrett, I think by the end of the year(if we get past MichSt) OSU will be a dangerous team.

Now you know my thoughts on OSU.


----------



## rex upshaw (Oct 6, 2014)

You might be as nutty as Jockey is you believe the coaches have been brainwashed.  FSU is still ranked #1, despite the fact that they should have been beaten by Clemson.   
Baylor is 5th, while beating nobody, while GT is 17th spots behind them, despite both being undefeated
Arizona is ranked 10th, despite squeaking by UTsa.
OSU is 15th, despite losing to a mediocre VT team
Oklahoma State, with 1 loss, is at 16, while beating no ranked teams
K State is at 17, with 1 loss and barely getting by a 4 loss ISU team
UCLA, with 1 loss, is at 18, while barely getting by Memphis and Texas 
Nebraska, with 1 loss, is at 21, despite barely getting past MCNS

All schools have blemishes on their record, or barely got past much weaker competition.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 6, 2014)

Madsnooker said:


> I know its hard for yall to take anything serious from him with all the crazy stuff he posts as well!




Not sure if ANYONE on the GON forum can take his posts serious...


----------



## rex upshaw (Oct 6, 2014)

Jockey, is this the bias you speak of?

After one of the wildest weekends in recent memory, six Pac-12 teams are ranked in the latest AP Top 25 poll. Arizona leads the charge at No. 10, while Oregon is 12th, UCLA is 18th, Arizona State is 20th, Utah is 24th and Stanford is 25th. The six teams are the second-most of any conference behind the SEC’s seven. It is also the most ranked Pac-12 teams since the preseason poll, when six teams from the Conference of Champions were in the top 25.


----------



## Rebel Yell (Oct 6, 2014)

rex upshaw said:


> Jockey, is this the bias you speak of?
> 
> After one of the wildest weekends in recent memory, six Pac-12 teams are ranked in the latest AP Top 25 poll. Arizona leads the charge at No. 10, while Oregon is 12th, UCLA is 18th, Arizona State is 20th, Utah is 24th and Stanford is 25th. The six teams are the second-most of any conference behind the SEC’s seven. It is also the most ranked Pac-12 teams since the preseason poll, when six teams from the Conference of Champions were in the top 25.



Like I said, the polls are nothing but knee jerk reactions to the previous week.


----------



## Madsnooker (Oct 6, 2014)

rex upshaw said:


> You might be as nutty as Jockey is you believe the coaches have been brainwashed.  FSU is still ranked #1, despite the fact that they should have been beaten by Clemson.
> Baylor is 5th, while beating nobody, while GT is 17th spots behind them, despite both being undefeated
> Arizona is ranked 10th, despite squeaking by UTsa.
> OSU is 15th, despite losing to a mediocre VT team
> ...



Your as nutty as JJ for even suggesting I am as well!!!

I don't go by the coaches poll, it has been a joke since its inception. I would say that is the consensus by most logical fans in the country.

Again, I'm not arguing your point, I'm just saying I don't believe the sec west is loaded with a bunch of top 10 teams. ESPN/SEC wants us all to believe otherwise.


----------



## rex upshaw (Oct 6, 2014)

They won't be top 10 teams after they play each other.  It'll all work itself out.

On another note, Jockey said your Obama bobblehead is in the mail.


----------



## elfiii (Oct 6, 2014)

This thread made it to 3 pages a lot quicker than I thought it would.


----------



## Rebel Yell (Oct 6, 2014)

elfiii said:


> This thread made it to 3 pages a lot quicker than I thought it would.



Because everyone quickly ignored ODR and started their own conversations.


----------



## elfiii (Oct 6, 2014)

Rebel Yell said:


> Because everyone quickly ignored ODR and started their own conversations.



Yeah, but he made ya'll look. You have to admit it. The boy's got talent. Notice I didn't say what kind of talent.


----------



## Rebel Yell (Oct 6, 2014)

elfiii said:


> Yeah, but he made ya'll look. You have to admit it. The boy's got talent. Notice I didn't say what kind of talent.



Anything FSU related will make me look.  Utter stupidty will make me linger.  Complete ignorance will make me move on.


----------



## elfiii (Oct 6, 2014)

Rebel Yell said:


> Anything FSU related will make me look.  Utter stupidty will make me linger.  Complete ignorance will make me move on.



Don't linger too long. Utter Stupidity is a communicable disease. It is transmitted via lingering around it.


----------



## Madsnooker (Oct 6, 2014)

Rebel Yell said:


> Anything FSU related will make me look.  Utter stupidty will make me linger.  Complete ignorance will make me move on.



Utter stupidity and complete ignorance are one in the same are they not? If not, then your splitting hairs!!!


----------



## Madsnooker (Oct 6, 2014)

rex upshaw said:


> They won't be top 10 teams after they play each other.  It'll all work itself out.
> 
> On another note, Jockey said your Obama bobblehead is in the mail.



Great, I have just about ruined my deer target with my bow and I still have practicing to do before heading up to the great state of Ohio for some mighty fine November bow hunting!!! That bobblehead should do the trick!

Is that ok to post? I don't want any feds knocking on my door!!!


----------



## rex upshaw (Oct 6, 2014)

Madsnooker said:


> Great, I have just about ruined my deer target with my bow and I still have practicing to do before heading up to the great state of Ohio for some mighty fine November bow hunting!!! That bobblehead should do the trick!
> 
> Is that ok to post? I don't want any feds knocking on my door!!!



JJ sure will be upset with you...but please, post it anyway.


----------



## hayseed_theology (Oct 6, 2014)

elfiii said:


> This thread made it to 3 pages a lot quicker than I thought it would.



Is this one of those driveler threads?


----------



## elfiii (Oct 6, 2014)

Madsnooker said:


> Is that ok to post? I don't want any feds knocking on my door!!!



Don't worry. You didn't jump the fence at the White House so they ain't got time for you.



hayseed_theology said:


> Is this one of those driveler threads?



Consider the OP.


----------



## ClemsonRangers (Oct 6, 2014)

rex upshaw said:


> They won't be top 10 teams after they play each other.  It'll all work itself out.



yep, at this point, what difference does it make, one of the mississippi teams will be on the outside looking in, the way things are going, all the SEC teams may have two Ls when the dust settles


----------

